# Electric Chair



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is my attempt at a tutorial, sorry if its rough. I always plan on taking lots of progress shots but then never do....maybe next time. Anyway.


----------



## lhallowsHubby (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool! I take it the unsuspecting visitor sits in the chair and then you activate it and scares the [email protected] out of them?? Nice!!!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Dubbax3,
Very nice and I like the scare factor. When the TOT sits down - You can choose to scare or not scare. Me - I would not do little kids but get the parents.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

jbrimaco said:


> Dubbax3,
> Very nice and I like the scare factor. When the TOT sits down - You can choose to scare or not scare. Me - I would not do little kids but get the parents.


thanks jbrimaco. I have to say the kids do handle it better they scream and laugh, the adults just scream, sometimes a little poop.


----------



## EvilBill (Oct 18, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a good electricity- electrocution mp3 ?
thank you


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's one, under electric current:
Halloween Sound Effects and Free Music Download
http://www.prankcallsunlimited.com/freescarysounds.htm 
Also do a search under Jacob's ladder. That sound is good for a chair too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*dubbax3:* Great chair and using a massaging chair motor is a great idea!


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the chair! I built one last night but it is not all finished yet! I was wondering though if you could tell me where you got your remote from?


----------



## bookczarfungi (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the back massager part. I put together a very simple electric chair a few years ago with an old redwood patio chair and a clamp lamp plugged into a foot pedal from an old sewing machine. I added red and black coiled guitar cables attached to the lamp reflector and dangling down the back of the chair. Use the foot pedal as a dimmer.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

bookczarfungi said:


> I like the back massager part. I put together a very simple electric chair a few years ago with an old redwood patio chair and a clamp lamp plugged into a foot pedal from an old sewing machine. I added red and black coiled guitar cables attached to the lamp reflector and dangling down the back of the chair. Use the foot pedal as a dimmer.



Very cool, do you have any pictures of the chair?


----------



## bookczarfungi (Oct 24, 2008)

Sadly, no. I never got any pictures. I just built a new house so there won't be much of a display this year, especially since there are only 3 houses on the street so far. But, I am looking forward to re-creating and adding to what I had.


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for letting me know where you got your remote thing. I actually went to target the other night and there it was in the Christmas section so I bought one hopefully it will work! I am almost done with my chair I just have to add the restraints and hook up a strobe light. I am so excited because I went to an auction this weekend and they had personal protection tasers and they make the perfect noise for and electric chair! I guess I will just have to hold it and push the button I dont want to take a chance of anyone getting shocked with it! I will try to post pictures soon when I get it all done!


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## BamaGhost (Nov 13, 2008)

Had seen a similar setup on the Monster List, but used a dummy instead of a human victim! How did you sanitize the seat after the adults lost control? ROFLMA! Good Job!


----------

